# Locating the second story rim joist



## williamlayton (Feb 18, 2015)

My friend has a newer two story home. 
He wants to pour a larger (and more sunstantial pad) for a larger patio deck.
I am familiar with the need to attach a rim joist to the rim joist of the second floor but do not know how to locate this.
The house is hardy plank siding and I will bet the rim joist is covered by OSB---which I also do not know how to attack and attach.
Suggestions
Blessings


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

If the house is standard construction, think of what the rim joist does. It acts as the thing tying the outer ends of the floor joists together. So if I was looking I'd locate where the top of the floor for the second floor is, take off a bit for flooring, like a couple of inches, and you should be close to the top of the rim joist. Unless I missed the question somehow. ron


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Am I correct in understanding that the deck you want to "pour" will be concrete?

A second story concrete deck that will be ledger'd to the exterior wall?

A non-engineered, poured, concrete deck?

Really?


Andy.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You just need to measure from the window at the ledge, to the floor. Add 3/4", and there you go. If there is already a deck on that level. It will be attached to the Ledger Board, that should be bolted to the Header or Stringer, that the floor joists are attached to.

Some cities have a limit on the size of the second floor decks. Also it is not a weekend put up and be done. You have to consider the Dead Weight (weight of the deck structure that sits on the posts attached to the footings), Live load (items, people).

Most decks have undersized footers and posts to begin with. That is because the person that built the home, is not expecting the deck to be used as if you have a large crowd to watch a ball game.

The biggest factor also, will be the make up of the soil. Big suggestion for your friend, is to get with an architect that can hopefully full the original plans from the builder or permit office. And then calculate the new deck in place of the old one.

Of course your friend may not like how much lighter his wallet will be, if he takes on this. This is not a DIYer project. Especially if you are talking having a lot of people on it for a party.


----------



## williamlayton (Feb 18, 2015)

The rim Joist we want to install is for a roof over the new patio on the ground----sorry for the confusion---think about this an thank God---you are not married to me. :laughing::laughing::laughing:
Blessings


----------

